

Ask HN: Marketing for startups? - thesingularity

Are there any start-ups that specialize in helping other start-ups with their marketing needs? Maybe a start-up running based on a Marketing as a Service (MaaS) model?
======
pushkargaikwad
I have built a simplified inbound marketing product called inBoundio and had
written a post about this too [http://www.inboundio.com/blog/51-inbound-
marketing-ways-to-m...](http://www.inboundio.com/blog/51-inbound-marketing-
ways-to-market-your-startup-and-business-on-shoestring-budget/), this should
be able to help you take off.

Feel free to mail me at "pushkar (at) inboundio(dot)com" too, will be more
than happy to help you

------
ASquare
Hubspot may be a way to go depending on the stage you are at. There was a good
discussion on GrowthHackers on this recently:
[http://growthhackers.com/questions/ask-gh-is-hubspot-a-
good-...](http://growthhackers.com/questions/ask-gh-is-hubspot-a-good-
investment-for-a-early-stage-saas-startup-what-are-ghs-experiences-with-it-
alternatives/)

------
gk1
I'm a marketing consultant so maybe I can help point you in the right
direction, but... Can you specify what kind of needs you have? "Marketing
needs" covers a huge swatch of things. If you're looking for a company that
"does it all," then really what you're looking for is a boutique marketing
agency.

~~~
thesingularity
My question was not geared towards a specific business, but I would be
interested in online marketing needs. Any suggestions for "boutique marketing
agencies" (including yours)?

~~~
gk1
Sorry, I'm not totally clear on what you're looking for. My specialties are
analyzing and optimizing conversion funnels (aka, user acquisition).

There are also startups that solve a specific marketing need. For example,
Sverve ([http://www.sverve.com](http://www.sverve.com)) helps you find and
work with female bloggers who will promote your content for a fee.

------
mareofnight
[http://www.hittail.com/](http://www.hittail.com/) comes to mind. (It's self-
funded, though - slightly different kind of startup.)

[https://www.projectwonderful.com/](https://www.projectwonderful.com/) might
also fit that description.

------
AznHisoka
BuzzSumo helps with content marketing by showing you what content resonates
the most with audiences for any topic.

------
jsonne
Marketing is a really vague thing to ask for help with. What are you looking
to accomplish specifically?

